# Chronicles of Dragonlance Trilogy: Casting Call



## Knightfall (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok, Dragonlance has a good lead in the poll I posted. It even spawned another thread about Dragonlance & Mormonism.

Now comes the really fun part.   

We need a cast for the first movie in the trilogy, _Dragons of Autumn Twilight_. After we're done casting all the roles in the first book, we can then move on to the other two.

As I've only read part of the first book, I'll let someone else post all the relevant characters that I might not have read about. Note that this thread may contain spoilers of the novels. You've been warned.

NOTE: I know the basic premise of the trilogy but haven't found the will to read through the books as of yet. I always get sidetracked by reading something else (i.e. other books, story hours, etc.)

The the casting call begin. (Feel free to post links to images for obscure actors that might not be well known.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 20, 2004)

Okay, I'll start this off:

Raistlin Majere: Owen Wilson
Caramon Majere: Luke Wilson (might need to bulk up a little, though)

Wilson Brothers


----------



## KenM (Aug 20, 2004)

Ian Mcallean as Fizban, Elijah Wood as Tas, and John Ryes-Davies as Flint.


----------



## Berandor (Aug 20, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Ian Mcallean as Fizban, Elijah Wood as Tas, and John Ryes-Davies as Flint.



Covering new ground, eh? 

Cast for quoting purposes
(apologies for names I get wrong)

*Raistlin Majere*:
*Caramon Majere*:
*Tika Wayland*:
*Kitiara*:
*Tanis Half-elven*:
*Sturm Brightblade*:
*Goldmoon*:
*Riverwind*:
*Fizban*:
*Tasslehoff Burrfoot*:
*Flint Fireforge*:
*Lord Toede*:
*Verminaard*:
*Laurana*:
*Gilthanas*:
*Lord Soth*:
*Dalamar the Dark*:

I'll edit my choices now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 20, 2004)

*Raistlin Majere:* Gary Oldman.
*Caramon Majere:* Some big, dumb dude. Maybe The Rock...
*Tika Wayland:* Gina Davis.
*Kitiara:* Isn't in Dragons of Autumn Twilight, but Milla Jovovich could play her later in the series.
*Tanis Half-elven:* Willem Dafoe, with a beard.
*Sturm Brightblade:* Ron Pearlman, Tcheky Karyo or Tom Hanks.
*Goldmoon:* Jennifer Lopez.
*Riverwind:* Some big, silent dude. Maybe The Rock...
*Fizban:* Leslie Nielsen or John Cleese, with a messed up beard and a pointy hat.
*Tasslehoff Burrfoot:* Some annoying kid(Kender look like children).
*Flint Fireforge:* Sean Austin, with a beard.
*Lord Toede:* Udo Kier, with some green make-up.
*Verminaard:* Jason Isaacs (from The Patriot).
*Laurana:* Penelope Cruz.
*Lord Soth:* Isn't in Dragons of Autumn Twilight, but use a bodybuilder and add the voice of James Earl Jones(Hasn't been done before, has it???  )
*Dalamar the Dark:* Isn't in The Dragonlance Chronicles, but Tom Cruise looked elf-like in An interview with a vampire.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 20, 2004)

Dudes, the Majere twins are... Twins!

Margaret Weis' choice for Raistlin works equally well for Caramon, with just the slightest touch of make-up to account for golden skin and hourglass eyes:

James Marsters (Spike in Buffy/Angel)

Here goes:

Raistlin Majere: James Marsters
Caramon Majere: James Marsters
Tika Wayland: Alexa Davalos (Gwen Raiden in Angel; Chronicles of Riddick)
Kitiara: Famke Janssen (Jean Grey... just dye her hair black)
Tanis Half-elven: Eric Bana (Hector in Troy)
Sturm Brightblade: Karl Urban (Eomer)
Goldmoon: Miranda Otto (Eowyn)
Riverwind: Dwayne Johnson (The Rock)
Fizban: John Cleese (notice his look in Mary Shelley's Frankenstein)
Tasslehoff Burrfoot: Jeremy Sumpter (most recent Peter Pan)
Flint Fireforge: Danny DeVito (Just imagine him saying "silly doorknob of a kender!!!")
Lord Toede: Andy Serkis (Gollum)
Verminaard: The guy who played Ajax in Troy (Verminaard was phisically imposing)
Laurana: Milla Jovovich
Gilthanas: Jason Priestley (Tru Calling)
Lord Soth: Ray Park (Darth Maul)


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 20, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Dudes, the Majere twins are... Twins!



Identical or fraternal? (Don't worry, I've seen one set of identical twins where one is muscular and athletic and the other is nerdy and frail.)


----------



## kerakus (Aug 20, 2004)

Although Raistlin and Caramon are identical twins, their physical differences would still necessitate different actors.  Raistlin is frail and physically thin and unhealthy.  Caramon is a big strapping lad.  The proper application of make-up can "make-up" for a lack of twin-ness between actors, as long as their height is similar.  That having been said, I'd go with Brent Spiner (Data and more importantly Lore from ST: TNG) for Raistlin and The Rock for Caramon.

Q


----------



## Klaus (Aug 21, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Identical or fraternal? (Don't worry, I've seen one set of identical twins where one is muscular and athletic and the other is nerdy and frail.)



 They're identical (it has been mentioned that they were ment to be a single person and were split up, with Caramon getting the brawn and Raistlin the brains).

In the cover of the AD&D Gamebook "The Soulforge", Raist and Caramon look identical.

Raistlin is never seen in the novels without his volumous robes, so it's safe to cast a phisically fit actor (I stand by my James Marsters casting) as Caramon (whose body is often concealed by armor) and just emphasize the sunken features of Raist.

Also, Caramon and Raistlin need to look at least 5 years younger than Sturm's actor, and about 8-10 years younger than Kitiara's actress.


----------



## The Human Target (Aug 21, 2004)

*My Sad Fanboy Opinion*

Raistlin Majere: James Marsters      (Spike on Angel)
Caramon Majere: Marc Blucas    (Riley Finn on Buffy)
Tanis Half-Elven: Alexis Denisof      (Wesley Wyndham-Pryce on Angel)
Sturm Brightblade: David Boreanaz  (Angel on ... well, Angel)
Goldmoon: Keira Knightley
Riverwind: J. August Richards         (Charles Gunn on Angel)
Tasslehoff Burrfoot: Seth Green
Lord Verminaard: Vin Diesel
Tika Wayland: Lindsay Lohan
Kitiara: Eliza Dushku    (Tru Calling)
Flint Fireforge: Sean Connery
Laurana: Sarah Michelle Gellar 
Gilthanas: Stuart Townsend
Fizban: John Cleese 
Elistan: Anthony Stewart Head     (Rupert Giles on Buffy)
Derek Crownguard: Thomas Jane
Alhana Starbreeze: Alexa Davalos           (Gwen Raiden on Angel)

Sure I'm a Whedon mark, but I still think it's good casting.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 21, 2004)

Meh.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 21, 2004)

Riverwind has to look Native American, since that's the look of the Plains Barbarians in Dragonlance. Goldmoon was set apart by her golden hair.

I'd add:

Theros Ironfeld: Chi McBride (Boston Public)
Silvara: Jessica Alba (Dark Angel, Sin City... can you imagine Silvara's bath scene?)
Alhana Starbreeze: Jennifer Connelly (Hulk)


----------



## The Human Target (Aug 22, 2004)

Jessica alba would make a good silvara. as to the native american Riverwind and golmoons hair, i think that its okay to have actors who arent spitting images of the characters, as long as they can actually act the part well.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 22, 2004)

This is easy.

Raistlin Majere: Ziya Zengi
Caramon Majere: Balkan Çilingir
Tika Wayland: Berran Sözer
Kitiara: Seda Kuşçuoğlu
Tanis Half-elven: Burak Özden
Sturm Brightblade: Onur Ereren
Goldmoon: Hilal Yılmaz
Riverwind: Başar Bilge
Fizban: Ali Arda Sanatkar
Tasslehoff Burrfoot: Hakan Sim
Flint Fireforge: Bora Denizeri
Verminaard: Hayrettin Baran
Laurana: Burcu Öz
Gilthanas: Özer Ünlühisarcıklı
Lord Soth: Efe Erdoğan (_voice_)

-Hyp.


----------



## KenM (Aug 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> This is easy.
> 
> Raistlin Majere: Ziya Zengi
> Caramon Majere: Balkan Çilingir
> ...




  I have never heard of any of those people.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 22, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have never heard of any of those people.




What!?  This must be remedied immediately!

Now, admittedly, Bora Denizeri doesn't have a beard, but we can fix that by sticking a mop on his face.

-Hyp.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2004)

Meh. Next!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. Next!




What?  Are you saying that a brunette Laurana, an ugly-as-hell Caramon, a Flint-with-a-mop-on-his-face, a Kitiara who looks about 16, and a Raistlin covered in gold paint aren't _your_ ideal cast?

-Hyp.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 23, 2004)

Given that he's got the "evil" chops and doesn't mind working underneath a tone of makeup (and see _Hannibal_ if you don't believe me), I would nominate Gary Oldman to play Raistlin. The fact that he's much too old, technically, works in his favour, since Raistlin's appearance will distract from that anyway, and he *is* meant to have had his health utterly shattered. I can easily imagine Oldman in the part. He also doesn't suffer quite as much from the "too damn sexy to play the part" factor that James Marsters does; sure, he's a good-looking guy but it's easy to hide, and there is at least one woman who finds Raistlin attractive anyway. 

James Purefoy would, I think, make a fine Tanis with the right beard and hair colour. He has very expressive eyes and I think he could convey Tanis' inner conflict very well.

Those are the two who really require the best actors, since they carry the story. Of course, the actor playing Sturm needs to match up to their standards, but his part is smaller. You could easily go with an unknown or a smaller TV actor for that role. Perhaps Nathan Fillion, actually; with the right accent and a good mustache I can see it.

For Tasslehoff, you need someone who can play "young" but doesn't look it  - since kender have lined faces, a child actor wouldn't do. I'd recommend Aron Eisenberg, who played Nog on _Deep Space Nine_. He can do a highish voice and his small stature is perfect.

Flint can be anyone physically right for the part, as long as they're well-versed in comedy. I'd look as much as possible for someone who *doesn't* resemble Johnathan Rhys-Davies. Similarly, Tika can be played by any competent, attractive young redhead; Goldmoon is in the same boat. Riverwind, too, is a part that in a lot of ways is perfect for a model-turned-actor type; as long as he and Goldmoon are of an appropriate ethnicity (which need not necessarily be Native American) it works.

It occurs to me that Jack Davenport would make a good Riverwind with a more neutral accent and some good makeup; his stiffness in _Pirates of the Caribbean_ suits my mental image of the character, minus of course the total Britishness.

Laurana is a bit like Arwen or Galadriel in that any casting will deeply polarise the fanbase. Having the advantage of not finding blondes that attractive, I would simply look for someone young and graceful who can play petulant but believably grow into the Golden General. The "young" part does mean that they're unlikely to already be well-known, though.

Caramon needs someone with good comic timing but also the ability to convey some emotional subtlety; finding that *and* the muscles needed for the part could be tricky. You also need someone who can believably grow up severely (and doesn't mind gaining a lot of weight) if there were ever a _Legends_ sequel. Again, an unknown works better here.

With Kitiara I can afford to be partisan. In the mid-1980s, Jenette Goldstein would have been perfect (and if you don't believe me, check out the classic Elmore painting of Kitiara and Dalamar in front of the Portal). These days, Hell, I might even go crazy and cast Michelle Rodriguez, simply for the sake of contrasting Kitiara's sexiness with Laurana's beauty. Plus she can believably kick ass, and could do well with the right accent coach (you do *not* want to have regional American accents running around this film).


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What?  Are you saying that a brunette Laurana, an ugly-as-hell Caramon, a Flint-with-a-mop-on-his-face, a Kitiara who looks about 16, and a Raistlin covered in gold paint aren't _your_ ideal cast?



Oh, it's an ideal cast ... if you want to do _The Little Rascals_ remake.   

Heck, Gina Torres could have made a better Kitiara (despite her skin tone).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 24, 2004)

For Raistlin, Michael Rosenbaum (Smallville)

For Caramon, John Corbett (Northern Exposure, Sex in the City, etc)

(Rosenbaum is an excellent actor, Corbett is decent, and they look quite a bit alike to my eye.)

She'd probably be considered a little too old for the part now, but I always saw Sigourney Weaver when I thought of Kitiara.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 25, 2004)

For Raistlin, I prefer Paul Bettany of _Knight's Tale_ and _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World._


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> For Raistlin, I prefer Paul Bettany of _Knight's Tale_ and _Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World._




... wow... that one works!

Wow.

-Hyp.


----------



## KenM (Aug 25, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What!?  This must be remedied immediately!
> 
> Now, admittedly, Bora Denizeri doesn't have a beard, but we can fix that by sticking a mop on his face.
> 
> -Hyp.





  OK, I've seen that site before. Just never knew they're names.


----------

